# Android AT&T GoPhone software malfunction



## ChristianaS (Apr 9, 2012)

My AT&T android gophone will not turn on. I have only had it for a couple months, but this morning I turned it off, and turned it back on, and the only thing that keeps coming up is the 'Rethink Possible' logo on the screen. It just keeps coming up, but it doesn't actually load my stuff. I tried putting in a different battery (my dad has the same phone), but it didn't work. My sim card worked fine in my dads phone, so I've narrowed it down to a software malfunction. Is there anything I can do to reboot it or reset it so it works? Or can is there a tech place that would take a phone like this and fix it? (radio shack?) Please help!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Sounds like it's stuck in a reboot loop. Take it to AT&T and have them do a hard reset on it. That will wipe out all the data.


----------

